# drywall over a reveal



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I am a builder - next job I want to do a modern detail, baseboard flush to drywall with 1/2" reveal in between. I tried this recently using a trimtex bead, it was a mess and we abandoned the detail and installed traditional baseboard (which luckily a buyer requested). 

The issue was the drywall was hung at the correct height to the floor but the vinyl bead was too flexible, we were getting wavy lines that were clearly visible and trying to address it was way too time consuming.

So my question is how would you finish the bottom edge of the drywall perfectly straight?


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Superchief said:


> I am a builder - next job I want to do a modern detail, baseboard flush to drywall with 1/2" reveal in between. I tried this recently using a trimtex bead, it was a mess and we abandoned the detail and installed traditional baseboard (which luckily a buyer requested).
> 
> The issue was the drywall was hung at the correct height to the floor but the vinyl bead was too flexible, we were getting wavy lines that were clearly visible and trying to address it was way too time consuming.
> 
> So my question is how would you finish the bottom edge of the drywall perfectly straight?


Check out the Fry Reglet Catalog.


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Plaster 101 said:


> Check out the Fry Reglet Catalog.


Use this type reveal


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks - that is what we used, it was hard using a trimtex vinyl bead to apply it straight at the bottom of the wall and it was close to the floor so you saw any wave. Looks like Fry has it in metal so I will experiment with that before I commit to the detail.

Fry also has a 4" base detail with the reveal at the top, I may use that instead.

That detail is offered 2 ways, one flush to drywall and one set back. For the one set back it is not clear how you manage a wood floor which would normally have a gap to the framing for expansion that was then hidden by the baseboard. With the recessed baseboard you would see that gap but I can't imagine doing two sheets of drywall or furring walls throughout the entire house just to get that detail as you would double your cost. I like the detail however, any advice on how it is normally done?


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Superchief said:


> Thanks - that is what we used, it was hard using a trimtex vinyl bead to apply it straight at the bottom of the wall and it was close to the floor so you saw any wave. Looks like Fry has it in metal so I will experiment with that before I commit to the detail.
> 
> Fry also has a 4" base detail with the reveal at the top, I may use that instead.
> 
> That detail is offered 2 ways, one flush to drywall and one set back. For the one set back it is not clear how you manage a wood floor which would normally have a gap to the framing for expansion that was then hidden by the baseboard. With the recessed baseboard you would see that gap but I can't imagine doing two sheets of drywall or furring walls throughout the entire house just to get that detail as you would double your cost. I like the detail however, any advice on how it is normally done?


Look @ Fry-Reglet "F" for Stucco # FDM-50-75 it is for 1/2" Stucco but will work with drywall systems.
Also comes in 5/8"


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Plaster 101 said:


> Look @ Fry-Reglet "F" for Stucco # FDM-50-75 it is for 1/2" Stucco but will work with drywall systems.
> Also comes in 5/8"


Also look @ Fry-Reglet # TDM-50-50 you can use this one @ make the reveal.
I have use many of Fry-Reglet products all were very straight I used some for a straight edge.
I have also used the DSC Channel as tracks to run molding on a level line than remove the channel.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

awesome, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Don't use vinyl shadow Mould...I agree they sag/wave. I use mud on paper shadow Mould, the metal keeps it straight. There's also nail on metal Shadow Mould (not Reglet)


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

thanks ... who makes paper shadow? I assume the paper just "finishes" the edge for clean lines and painting and the gap to the baseboard creates the shadow?

Nobody answered this question, do you know ...?

Fry makes a 4" baseboard with a reglet detail that is recessed, meaning the baseboard is 1/2" shy the drywall face.

How would you manage a wood floor which would normally have a gap to the framing for expansion that was then hidden by the baseboard. With the recessed baseboard you would see that gap but I can't imagine doing two sheets of drywall or furring walls throughout the entire house just to get that detail as you would double your cost. I like the detail however, any advice on how it is normally done?


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

In Canada, Award and Beadex make a paper faced Z mould, Bailey makes a metal Z trim....both more cost effective than Reglet. Advantage of Reglet is you don't need to paint it if you like the look of shiny/dull aluminum trim 

To cover the floorings edge you would need to add a baseboard, in tandem with shadow Mould to give a "Flush " baseboard detail, and yes the gap creates the shadow. 

If want a "recessed" baseboard you would either double drywall, or single Drywall/J-Bead overtop a slim veneer/door skin baseboard in tandem with a shoe-mould to cover floorings edge.

As a DIY, metal would be easier to work with as just requires screws, but glue on paper-faced would never crack.


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

Superchief said:


> thanks ... who makes paper shadow? I assume the paper just "finishes" the edge for clean lines and painting and the gap to the baseboard creates the shadow?
> 
> Nobody answered this question, do you know ...?
> 
> ...


You can have Fry Reglet bend a 90* @ the bottom or an angle of your choice.
If you want a color you can select from fry's color chart.
As for cost I always used top of the line products & paid the higher price it paid off at the end.


----------

